# Busch Gardens (VA)



## metti (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty much out of the blue, I was just offered a job to work as a tech at Busch Gardens this summer. I have a couple of offers from summerstocks that I am weighing it against and I feel like I have a solid sense of what those experiences would be like but I really don't have any idea what a theme park tech job would be like. I would love to hear from some people who have worked there in the past. I am also specifically trying to figure how the finances are going to look. They told me I would be paid $12.50 and hour but I don't have a sense of what an apartment would cost or how much overtime I could expect to work. Anyway, stories about working there and what the "lifestyle" is like as a seasonal tech would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't speak about that park in general, but for high schoolers and college kids, a theme park is a great place to be able to experiment and build your experience. If you do well you can get a lot of freedom, but its a very corperate job at times. I say do it, especially if you have already done a season of summer stock.


----------



## Footer (Apr 26, 2011)

Theme parks run pretty much like any other industrial job. You are quickly trained to do one thing, and then you do it 9 times a day for 16 weeks for little pay... and even less time off. 12.50 an hour is not much when you figure in food/travel/lodging. Cedar point pays about that but they also pick up most of your housing from what I have been told. 

Now, the theme park thing is a great experience, but don't go into debt because of it. Your not going to learn as much as doing summerstock. Odds are you will be behind a spotlight. Usually in a theme park the SM is put in charge of running the time code and sound. Techs are there to run spots and change out lamps. Other then that, nothing really ever changes. Some theme parks have shows that have been running the exact same for 10-20 years. Now, there are special events every once in awhile that you can get it on, but depending on the park those events could be farmed out to outside companies.


----------



## dramatech (Apr 26, 2011)

I worked at Busch Gardens Virginia for 6 seasons, and installed an ice rink on their outdoor stage another 2 seasons. I was in a slightly different situation than most theme park technicians, in that it was right after retiring and I lived in Williamsburg. I have since worked at Universal Studios Florida, and Cypress Gardens Florida. Busch virginia is without a doubt the most beautiful of all theme parks and is a wonderful environment. 
Now having said that, You will be doing the same thing four to five times a day as was stated by Footer. The entertianment staff there is the nicest that I ever worked with.
The show you work on will be already hung gelled and programmed before you arrive. A show at that park runs for 3 seasons before they change it out.
There is one big production show that requires a pretty large crew and several others that require only a few crew members. The large show moves very fast and requires a lot of scenery changes. There are usually about 4 to 5 crew backstage and 4 in FOH. Show control is just starting the timecode after the audience applause dies down.
The sound guy on that show will mix about 20 wireless and a timecode controlled track with about 4 channels of sound. There are 2 followspots, and one fly person. After the first few weeks, the show isn't called except safety notices from the fly. Everybody knows their parts so well that there isn't any reason to call the show. Most of the rest of the shows have a stage manager that also mixes the sound and in some cases one or two other techs. There are 2 cast and crews for each venue. They refer to them as the Red cast and the Blue cast. If Red and blue do the same show, then each cast will have two days off. On the days that the other cast is off, you will have five shows. On Fri, Sat and Sun, you will have four shows, and the other cast four shows. You will alternate everyother week, being the morning cast and the nesxt week the afternoon cast. On the weeks that you are the morning cast, you may have an opportunity to be on the evening crew of the ampitheatre that does one show just before the park closes. That venue changes shows every month and some of the shows require a decent size crew and some only require 2 people. If you are on that crew, you could be operating a Gladiator followspot that is 420 feet from the stage. It will give you a whole new understanding in slight movements in a huge followspot.
If you are in a venue where the afternoon show is different than the morning show, then you will work 6 days a week and will have either wed, or thursday off. In those venues you will do five shows a day and on the other casts day off you will do 6 shows.
Most people do 4 to an apartment. The park will give you names of others working in entertainment, but it is up to you to make the connections.
I loved the park, I loved the shows, but if I was trying to gain really useable experience, I would take a good summer stock over Busch. 

Tom Johnson


----------



## rochem (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a good friend who worked there last summer, and he's going back again this summer to work. From what he's told me, everything others have talked about is pretty much true. I'm not sure what his specific title was/is, but I know he got to do a lot of work with repairing and maintaining moving lights last summer, which was a big bonus for him. So if you want to become more knowledgeable about tearing apart some top-of-the-line equipment that most schools can't afford, this would be a great job. Also, keep in mind that it's corporate theatre, meaning that the artistic values and the vision aren't going to be valued nearly as much as they were in summer stock or in school. It's going to be run like a business that happens to do theatre, not a theatre that has a business side to it. There's many college-aged designers who can't handle the world of corporate theatre, so if that doesn't sound like the kind of thing you can live with, then walk away. 

In the end, it really depends on where you want to go with your life. Want to be a corporate electrician, on broadway or working for an A/V company on corporate gigs? Want to be a ME at a medium-sized regional theatre? Want to be a regional designer where you can create art through the medium of theatre? Make sure that what you choose goes along with your goals and your finances.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll say it again--the best summer of my life was the summer I worked at Cedar Point, 1982.


derekleffew said:


> Here's my "magic formula" for the theatre college student:
> First summer: summer theatre program at your college (if it has one; many are being eliminated).
> Then:
> One summer at a theme park. Disney, Busch Gardens, Cedar Fair, Great America, etc.
> ...




metti said:


> ...They told me I would be paid $12.50 an hour but ... or how much overtime I could expect to work. ...


The laws may differ in other states, but at Cedar Point and Kings Island, seasonal employees are exempt from overtime pay. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070605212745AApl4rn

This PDF may answer some of your questions about Busch Gardens-Williamsburg.


----------



## jonliles (Apr 27, 2011)

dramatech said:


> I worked at Busch Gardens Virginia for 6 seasons, and installed an ice rink on their outdoor stage another 2 seasons. I was in a slightly different situation than most theme park technicians, in that it was right after retiring and I lived in Williamsburg. I have since worked at Universal Studios Florida, and Cypress Gardens Florida. Busch virginia is without a doubt the most beautiful of all theme parks and is a wonderful environment.



Tom-
When were you there? My friends worked there 97-99. I was in the area 96-00.

Metti-
Usually a housing coordinator ( my old roomie was the HC for 1998) introduces you to folks you should be compatible with. If you take the job, PM me and I can tell you about the toga party of the 1998 season - a mixture of BG Cast, Crew, Sailors & Soldiers.

Jon


----------



## dramatech (Apr 27, 2011)

In 93 and 94, I was in tech services, responsible for all of the sound systems in the park and was maintenance of "Haunts of the old Country" and the "Enchanted Lab". In 95, I was in theatre services, responsible for emergency repairs on all lighting, props and lighting, and sound operator at the "Royal Palace theatre". In 96, I was still with theatre services for design and repair of several systems, plus I was the Stage manager for the Blue cast country show until they left and then Red for the remainder of their season, and then the Gold country show. I also continued as the main tech at the Royal Palace. In 97, I was show control on "Rocking the Boat". I also rebuilt the lighting and sound for all of the Hastings theatre. I also continued as the main tech for the Royale palace. In 98, I returned as a private contractor, with the responsibility of fixing everything that didn't work from the new installs in several theatres including "American Jukebox". I also loaded in and rigged all of the drops for The irish dance show. The last three of those years, I also installed ice skating rinks in the royale palace.
In my off time from 96 on I toured with a number of smaller Ice shows such as the St petersburg ballet on ice. Gerswin on ice and several small Christmas ice shows. In 99 I just installed an ice rink at the Royale palace, and then later that year after doing an ice rink in Munich, Germany, I went to work for Universal studios as the tech director for the "Toon lagoon ampitheatre". After a year of that, I became a tour boat driver through the botanical gardens at Cypress Gardens, and eventually a paddle boat captain for a 165 ton paddle boat, that gave tours and dinner cruises.
After a while I went back on the road for ice sakating shows, and then 7 years ago I started as the master electrician at a community theatre. Some where in the time between Cypress Gardens and the community theatre, I built race cars and served as a pit crew member. Isn't life sweet?

Tom


jonliles said:


> Tom-
> When were you there? My friends worked there 97-99. I was in the area 96-00.
> 
> Metti-
> ...


----------



## jonliles (Apr 28, 2011)

dramatech said:


> In 93 and 94, I was in tech services, ... In 97, I was show control on "Rocking the Boat". I also rebuilt the lighting and sound for all of the Hastings theatre. I also continued as the main tech for the Royale palace. In 98, I returned as a private contractor, with the responsibility of fixing everything that didn't work from the new installs in several theatres including "American Jukebox".
> Tom



Did you know Marta B?She was the Housing Coordinator for 98 and the Bird Show for 97 & 98. Kelli R for "Rocking...Boat" (can't recall what Crew) Spot Op / Backstage crew or Steven D for was the "Social Coordinator" for "Boat"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 28, 2011)

Working for $12.50/hr is fine while you can. Basically, think of it as more of an experience than looking at it for pay. You definitely don't want to go in debt for the experience since it is limited in what it will do for you. If you see yourself wanting a career in corporate theater (as mentioned before), then theme parks and cruise ships are great entry level positions. If you have your heart set on the creative side of things, then the summerstock will be a better choice for you. You will probably have a lot of fun working at the theme park, so take that while you can as well.


----------



## metti (Apr 29, 2011)

I have decided to go with one of the theatre positions I was offered. If anyone is in Boston between July 27th and August 14th you can visit me at Shakespeare on the Common's production of All's Well That Ends Well.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 29, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I'll say it again--the best summer of my life was the summer I worked at Cedar Point, 1982.


 

Derek where were you at cedar point? I live 20 minutes from the park and have worked their halloweekends event for 5 years now, and love running into others who've been there. I've got LOTs of experience with the point and its interesting to see how the changes physically and on the corporate side have affected the park over the years.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 29, 2011)

josh88 said:


> Derek where were you at cedar point? ...


The Cedars (yes, ALL the stories are true!), and backstage in a corner of the Red Garter Saloon, running motorized autotransformer dimmers on the wall and a 12-channel Tapco mixer.

But my cohort and I were on salary ($225/week I think) and we worked less hours than any other entertainment technician in the park. One day off, only one long day (the other guy's day off) and five half-days.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 29, 2011)

gotta love the garter. Lots of good memories and great shows in there.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 30, 2011)

I was at CP in '06 I believe as a Production Assistant. The years before and after that I was at Busch Gardens Tampa with Katonga. Opening Katonga was a great experience because it was working with all Broadway designers. As a PA for Cedar Point, I was responsible for the lighting upkeep in all venues and dealing with the rental house (Four Wall out of Vegas) before, during, and after the summer amongst many other things.

Long story short, I've loved all of my theme park experiences and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 30, 2011)

(Sigh) I still miss MGM Grand Adventures.
MGM Grand Adventures Theme Park | Facebook

But seriously, that hourly rate is lame.


----------



## Mercedes (May 2, 2011)

I was an SM there last summer for their new show. We were hourly also. It was a great experience, but it definitely is for someone who is looking to get into corporate theatre, for sure.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 3, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> (Sigh) I still miss MGM Grand Adventures.
> MGM Grand Adventures Theme Park | Facebook
> 
> But seriously, that hourly rate is lame.


 
I remember wasting some winnings there back in the day. Then again, I remember walking in to the yellow brick road as well through the lion's mouth.


----------



## gregeye (Mar 20, 2012)

*Busch Gardens employment*

Hello all, I am reaching out to see if anyone has worked for Busch Gardens in Virginia. If so, I would like to know what you have to say about your time there. Also, I am looking at apartments to rent since I don't live nearby, anyone have any suggestions or comments on where they stayed?
Thanks


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 21, 2012)

It just depends on where they would assign you really. I worked a summer as a PA at Cedar Point. It was a lot of fun and I oversaw all of the shows in the park in terms of lighting. Not sure what Cedar Point pays now-a-days, but you get paid a weekly salary. It was based on something like 40 hours a week or something like that. I actually did get overtime a few times but the salary helped out if it was really stormy and we had to shut down. 

The following summer, I worked at Busch Gardens Tampa. But, my position wasn't your normal everyday theme park experience. I worked the install/tech/opening of Katonga. In that sense, how can you beat working side by side with Donald Holder and Michael Curry. As you could tell, I stayed on the Lighting and Puppetry end of things. I most certainly would not have had those experiences doing summerstock. 

Here's the kicker....running shows do get boring. You'll end up creating all kinds of games to pass the time. However, you get something else that you won't get in most summerstocks: Money for repairs and new equipment. We always had demos of new equipment, and Busch had (this was back when AB owned them, not sure how things have changed) a strong concern towards safety. This meant that our ropes on the counterweight linesets got changed out every six months on a rotation with our two linesets rigged for human flight being changed out monthly. Let me tell you, because of that experience, I can practically change a line blind-folded now. It's where I also got comfortable doing moving light repair. Remember, it's a rough schedule which means your equipment takes a beating too. At Cedar Point, we rented everything so when something broke, I simply swapped it out for a new unit. However, it was Busch's corporate policy to own everything that they used. This meant that all repairs had to be done in house. Again, it just depends on where you might get assigned there that might have some of these little details. 

Anyways, I just realized that most of this thread was from last year so I'll stop here but you get the point.


----------



## ZDurler88 (Mar 21, 2012)

All very interesting. I was definitely thinking Disney at some point after college, but I'll have to keep Cedar Point in mind now for tech jobs. Never even would of thought of them and I've been there so many times ha.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cedar point/ any cedar fair park and just about any amusement park outside of disney/ universal will have that type. Morte here has worked for CP recently


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

